# An whole new approach to getting published... that works



## Linton Robinson

You've been told that the way people get published is to keep submitting, keep struggling, eat the rejection, buy books and other magic keys to getting better.   Or _maybe _spend big bucks and time on some self-publishing scheme and end up with a garage full of old books.

Well...that was then, this is now.  Technology and shifting readership has made it possible to approach publication in new ways in which you build readership starting NOW, and move towards having a readership that can support you or sell you to publishers.

Read more about this in the New Media subforum, here:

*NEW MEDIA ROUTES TO PUBLICATION*


----------

